# Tamron Announces 1.4 & 2.0 Teleconverters



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 1, 2016)

```
<em>TAMRON ANNOUNCES TWO TELECONVERTERS</em></p>
<p>New models designed exclusively for Tamron lenses</p>
<p>TELECONVERTER 1.4x (Model TC-X14)

TELECONVERTER 2.0x (Model TC-X20)</p>
<p><strong>September 1, 2016, Commack, New York</strong> – Tamron, a leading manufacturer of optics for diverse applications, announces the launch of two teleconverter models exclusively[1] for select Tamron lenses. These accessories make it easy to expand the versatility of the new SP 150-600mm F/5-6.3 Di VC USD G2 (Model A022) ultra-telephoto zoom lens. TELECONVERTER 1.4x (Model TC-X14) increases the focal length by a factor of 1.4x, while TELECONVERTER 2.0x (Model TC-X20) doubles the focal length. Delivery of the new teleconverters, each available in Canon and Nikon mounts, will start on September 23 in the Japanese market and soon thereafter in the U.S. market at a price of $419 for the 1.4X and $439 for the 2X.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>PRODUCT HIGHLIGHTS</strong></p>
<p>1. Increases maximum focal length

Although the maximum focal length is increased, the minimum object distance remains nearly the same, so the magnification ratio during close focusing is enhanced. Both teleconverters are carefully designed and constructed to preserve the original superior image quality of the lens. The 2.0x model uses one LD (Low Dispersion) lens element to suppress aberrations. BBAR (Broad-Band Anti-Reflection) coatings are deployed on both models to help minimize ghosting and flare.</p>
<p>2. Autofocus and VC features are retained with compatible lenses

Autofocus functions normally with compatible lenses (please refer to Compatible Tamron Lens List below). VC (Vibration Compensation) performance is maintained.</p>
<p>3. Moisture-Proof and Dust-Resistant Construction

The new teleconverters are ideal for use in outdoor photography when matched with any lens that has a Moisture-Resistant Construction because special seals that are dust-resistant and moisture-proof are used at every joint and seam.</p>
<p>4. Sturdy, durable barrel design

The barrel frame of the teleconverters are made of die cast aluminum, except for some parts of the exterior finish, to maintain extra strength when used with large lenses. The design utilizes a bayonet mount made of brass on the camera side and stainless steel on the lens side to ensure excellent durability even with repeated mountings and detachments.</p>
<p><strong>Design Concept

</strong>These accessories embody Tamron’s new design that’s born from the pursuit of functional beauty and achieved by smoothly blending engineering and design enhancements. Meticulous craftsmanship is applied to every detail. The new teleconverters feature a metal lens barrel and share this same design concept. Both teleconverters provide remarkable ease of use-even the release lever offers a comfortable touch to the photographer’s finger.</p>
<p><strong>SPECIFICATIONS</strong></p>
<p>TELECONVERTER 1.4x</p>
<ul>
<li>Model : TC-X14</li>
<li>Magnification : 1.4x</li>
<li>Optical Construction : 6 elements in 3 groups</li>
<li>Maximum Diameter : for Canon Ø70mm / for Nikon Ø62.6mm</li>
<li>Length[1] : for Canon, Nikon 0.8 in</li>
<li>Entire Length[2] : for Canon 1.3 in (34.1mm) / for Nikon 1.3 in (32.3mm)</li>
<li>Weight : for Canon 7.2 oz / for Nikon 6.3oz</li>
<li>Standard Accessories : Mount cap, Rear cap, Lens case</li>
<li>Compatible Mounts : Canon, Nikon</li>
</ul>
<p><span class="green">*Use of the TC-X14 tele converter reduces the effective aperture by one f/stop.</span></p>
<p>TELECONVERTER 2x</p>
<ul>
<li>Model : TC-X20</li>
<li>Magnification : 2x</li>
<li>Optical Construction : 9 elements in 5 groups</li>
<li>Maximum Diameter : for Canon Ø69.8mm / for Nikon Ø62.3mm</li>
<li>Length[1] : for Canon, Nikon 2.1 in</li>
<li>Entire Length[2] : for Canon 2.6 in (66.8mm) / for Nikon 2.6 in (65mm)</li>
<li>Weight : for Canon 12.7 oz / for Nikon 10.8oz</li>
<li>Standard Accessories : Mount cap, Rear cap, Lens case</li>
<li>Compatible Mounts : Canon, Nikon</li>
</ul>
<p><span class="green">*Use of the TC-X20 tele converter reduces the effective aperture by two f/stops.</span></p>
<p>Specifications, appearance, functionality, etc. are subject to change without prior notice.</p>
<p>[1]Length is the distance from the front tip of the lens to the lens mount face.

[2]Entire Length is the distance between the tip of the lens and the tip of protrusion.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## candc (Sep 1, 2016)

Up till now tamron teleconverters were the same as kenko/tokina/promaster. I think they were made by kenko/tokina and rebranded. The old ones like the kenko pro are pretty good optically but not well made in comparison to the canon or new sigma's. These new ones look like a big step up in quality (and price)


----------



## LordofTackle (Sep 1, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> Autofocus functions normally with compatible lenses (please refer to Compatible Tamron Lens List below). VC (Vibration Compensation) performance is maintained.</p>



And how is that going to work? 
At least at the (more interesting) long end the effective aperture will be >8...
Or will Tamron simulate a bigger aperture via the chip?


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 1, 2016)

I use the 70-200 f4 with 1.4x teleconverter if I don't want to take the 100-400 and would use the 2x as well if I had one (the 70-200 f2.8 with a 2x is quite popular with some wildlife photographers).
Then there is the 300mm f4 with 2x or the 400mm DO IS with 2x.

Perhaps not so


----------



## LordofTackle (Sep 1, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> I use the 70-200 f4 with 1.4x teleconverter if I don't want to take the 100-400 and would use the 2x as well if I had one (the 70-200 f2.8 with a 2x is quite popular with some wildlife photographers).
> Then there is the 300mm f4 with 2x or the 400mm DO IS with 2x.
> 
> Perhaps not so



sorry if my post was misleading. As far as I understand, right now, these extenders work ONLY with the new Tamron 150-600!



> Compatible with two exclusive tele converters
> 
> Two exclusive tele converters offering 1.4x and 2.0x magnification have been designed to match the optics of the SP 150-600mm G2, providing a maximum zoom range up to 1200mm.


http://www.tamron.eu/lenses/sp-150-600mm-f5-63-di-vc-usd-g2/

f/6.3 @ 600mm +1.4x attached -->f/9
f/6.3 @ 600mm +2x attached -->f/13

So no body, even the high end ones, will AF with the extenders attached (at least not on the long end)


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 1, 2016)

LordofTackle said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > I use the 70-200 f4 with 1.4x teleconverter if I don't want to take the 100-400 and would use the 2x as well if I had one (the 70-200 f2.8 with a 2x is quite popular with some wildlife photographers).
> ...



I have no doubt the 1.4x variant will work, as the effective aperture will still be presented as f/8 electronically just as the f/6.3 aperture presents itself as f/5.6. The 2x, however, I don't understand. It might still AF in DPAF Live View...but I'll have to test it and find out in what scenarios it works.


----------



## Luds34 (Sep 1, 2016)

I agree with others, the 2x converter on the 150-600 has to be an issue.

I once shot the current Tamron 150-600 with the Kenko 1.4x on a 70D and it had it's challenges. I lost PDAF but thankfully the DPAF in LF worked pretty darn well. Of course, at an effective FF focal length over 1300mm even getting a static subject in frame was it's own set of different challenges.


----------



## lux (Sep 1, 2016)

well I look forward to hearing
1) if someone uses this lens with the 1.4x on a 7dii for an effective 1344mm
2)what autofocus is like


----------



## LordofTackle (Sep 1, 2016)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> The 2x, however, I don't understand. It might still AF in DPAF Live View...but I'll have to test it and find out in what scenarios it works.



Can I interpret this as that you already are reviewing, or are going to review, this lens? 

FWIW, this was posted at DPR regarding the AF capabilities (see attached), but I could not find that information on the tamron hp
https://www.dpreview.com/news/1288769210/tamron-announces-new-1-4x-and-2x-teleconverters


----------



## FECHariot (Sep 1, 2016)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> LordofTackle said:
> 
> 
> > Mikehit said:
> ...



It should AF in any live view, just faster with DPAF.


----------



## FECHariot (Sep 1, 2016)

LordofTackle said:


> sorry if my post was misleading. As far as I understand, right now, these extenders work ONLY with the new Tamron 150-600!



I wonder if this means there might be other future lenses that can use these TC's. Seems silly to not have these function with with the 70-200/2.8 VC. If they released a new 70-200/2.8 VC G2 to go with the 150-600 G2 and add a 1.4 TC, I would be set for all my tele needs.


----------



## FramerMCB (Sep 1, 2016)

FECHariot said:


> LordofTackle said:
> 
> 
> > sorry if my post was misleading. As far as I understand, right now, these extenders work ONLY with the new Tamron 150-600!
> ...



Perhaps they will be compatible with the new patent Tamron put out concerning 115mm f1.4VC...?


----------



## AdamFichna (Sep 2, 2016)

In Europe i can buy canons TC's Mark III for 420$


----------



## FECHariot (Sep 2, 2016)

AdamFichna said:


> In Europe i can buy canons TC's Mark III for 420$




I would imagine it would work with Tamrons new 150-600 too. At that point, there isn't much sence in buying the tamron one that can only work on one lens. Tamron must have more up their sleeve involving these TC's.


----------



## AdamFichna (Sep 3, 2016)

FECHariot said:


> AdamFichna said:
> 
> 
> > In Europe i can buy canons TC's Mark III for 420$
> ...



I think that the Tamrons will work on all different kind of lenses but if the image quality and communication betwen lens and camera will be wors than Canons then I think that the price is to high for a third party. There will be no revolution, of that im sure.


----------



## dufflover (Sep 5, 2016)

I think this is just Tamron getting in on the TC game with their own name. Even when Canon released the Mk3 TCs where the 2.0x TC had some good benefits, the 1.4x was pretty much the same - certainly to the point where including the 2x here the main bottleneck is the base lens, not the teleconverter. I think there will be a few customers who may not know better (yet) and buy a Tammy telephoto and a converter pair, then wonder why their results aren't so good.


----------



## TeT (Sep 5, 2016)

First thing I will check is if they work with my 70 300 L, but pretty happy with my Kenko 1.4 in that regard..


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 6, 2016)

TeT said:


> First thing I will check is if they work with my 70 300 L, but pretty happy with my Kenko 1.4 in that regard..



One potentially huge advantage for these over the Kenko is IF they are compatible with the Tap In and could have their firmware updated. The Kenko's tend to get bricked by new camera releases.


----------

